# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  airplane to Port Antonio from Mo Bay?

## 3fingers

Has anyone taken a plane from Mo Bay to Port Antonio? Cost? experience? I want to go to PO but don't like the long drive....
Steve

----------


## copper350

Hello 3fingers,
I would like to know the same thing. I will keep checkin. I'll post if I find out anythg.
copper

----------


## copper350

Ok 3 fingers, TimAir is a private charter plane in Mo Bay and it will be $798 one way to the Ken Jones airport in Port Antonio which is about an 1/2 hr ride into portland, fairy hill, boston bay area.
This includes up to 4 people including yourself. So if you can get 3 other people to split it, if money is a little tight that would work out great.
That's what I'm looking for.
I want to do this on Sun April 23, 2012 at 12noon if I have any takers.
copper

----------


## 3fingers

800 for 4 people..that would work...

----------

